# 10 Movies Every Second Amendment Loving American Should See [SLIDESHOW]



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some decent flicks. I for one am a Red Dawn Bobo. The original of course and not that abomination that was the remake.

Red Dawn: This might honestly be the most pro-gun film ever made. What is more American than a bunch of high school kids raiding one of their father's gun stores to get weapons to kill the communist invaders? Absolutely nothing is more American than 

Slideshow Of Pro-Gun Movies | The Daily Caller


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just like the spaghetti westerns, watch them every time they're on.


----------

